# Do you plan on being a loner for the rest of your life?



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

I haven't given up on the idea of having a longterm relationship, but I find myself getting sick even thinking about it anymore. It seems the only time I'm truely happy is when I'm just hanging out at home and seeing people on a limited basis. What do you guys think?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im definately a loner/loser for life


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't plan on being one forever, it'll just probably will end up that way.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

It's really not a plan of mine, but that is probably how things will turn out.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

nah. if im still single when im 40 then i'll just go get me an 18 year old phillipine wife :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I hate to "out" Drella, but she has pledged her undying love for me in PMs. And we're already engaged to be married...cyberly speaking of course...I'm her Joe Peschi and she's my Angi Everhart. So all this talk of loner- for- life is an elaborant hoax. Just wanted to "keep it real" for anyone reading this thread. :rofl


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm with Fiera and Drella, only I've begun to optimize my life for it. Soon there won't be anywhere in my life for more than just me, and the window of possibility is rapidly closing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

FairleighCalm said:


> I hate to "out" Drella, but she has pledged her undying love for me in PMs. And we're already engaged to be married...cyberly speaking of course...I'm her Joe Peschi and she's my Angi Everhart. So all this talk of loner- for- life is an elaborant hoax. Just wanted to "keep it real" for anyone reading this thread. :rofl


Yes, I'm keeping it real. And to further illustrate my, uh, props and such, I just poured a 40 oz all over my computer. Just, you know, keeping it legit.

And I prefer to think of you as the Susan Sarrandon to my Tim Robbins, because I sometimes like to pretend I'm a man.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Fiera said:


> I don't plan on being one forever, it'll just probably will end up that way.


 :ditto


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Since my charming personality isn't getting me anywhere, I'm going with plan B to get rich and attract gold diggers :yes

-Ryan


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

That's the plan yes. I might have a pet or two to hang with me though.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I don't plan on it, no.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Yep. Like I have a choice?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

VCL XI said:


> Yep. Like I have a choice?


 :ditto


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> Yes, I'm keeping it real. And to further illustrate my, uh, props and such, I just poured a 40 oz all over my computer. Just, you know, keeping it legit.
> 
> And I prefer to think of you as the Susan Sarrandon to my Tim Robbins, because I sometimes like to pretend I'm a man.


Oh, I forgot. If an emotional sex change is what it takes to make this work, then I'm on board...you wasted a perfectly good 40oz malt beverage expressing angst and whatnot? I guess internet love really is cheap! haha.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Its not what I want, but I worry about it a lot.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I never planned on it, but I can see my life heading in that direction.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I gave up a few years ago


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No......
I am good enough.
I am smart enough.
And, dog gone it,
Some girl will love me!


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sfdf


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> I think I'd prefer a bullet in my head over living my life alone.


Yeah. Life isn't worth living alone. I shudder to think how it will be when I'm an old man if things keep going the way they are now.


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

I might settle for a mail order bride to beat nature and nurture. Or not.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No, but that's probably what's in store for me.


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm starting to give up. I've tried and tried and I can never figure out how to be "normal." I'm starting to think that, instead of constantly battling with my anxiety, I'm better off just accepting it.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

**** no! I'll find someone someday. =P


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

did anyone even plan on being a loner in the first place?


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

No, I don't plan on being a loner for the rest of my life. I want to be in a loving, long-term relationship, so I guess that's my plan. 

But in my life, nothing ever goes as planned.


----------



## AlienFromSomewhere (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't plan to be a loner for the rest of my life. But I am a loner now. I have barely any friends and I spend the rest of the day at home playing the internet. I don't wanna get married in the future (coz...I think...I'm born to be single and I'm completely ok with it) but I wanna have some friends that I can spend time with in the real world.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

justlistening said:


> Not sure yet, I think I rather stay alone than giving someone the chance to witness how pathetic and boring I truly am.


That's exactly how I feel. Sometimes, I think it would be a lot easier to give up and simply continue living as I am... just with a job and a place of my own. Hopefully, I will have both at some point.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ancient master said:


> did anyone even plan on being a loner in the first place?


I have planned this for a long time. I'm pretty strange though. :lol


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

No... but life rarely works out the way I want it.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I haven't decided yet. When I'm alone eventually I get lonely. When I'm around people I'm looking for a place to hide.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

bk said:


> I haven't decided yet. When I'm alone eventually I get lonely. When I'm around people I'm looking for a place to hide.


The grass is greener on the other side?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I enjoy my solitude activities a lot though it would be nice for me to share my interests and thoughts with someone...and I really believe that is going to happen...even though it;s not happening now.

I hope you all experience "social" happiness. I honestly want that for all of you. Just keep trying working on ourselves and eventually it will happen.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

yep that's the plan and so far it is playing out beautifully :yes


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

No. SA is the worst type of anxiety ever...


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

seeing this thread reminds me of a song from the great mac davis. i think it sums up how i feel about myself being a loner.



> I guess you could say I'm a loner
> A cowboy outlaw, tough and proud
> Well, I could have lotsa friends if I wanted,
> But then I wouldn't stand out from the crowd
> ...


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

LostInReverie said:


> VCL XI said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Like I have a choice?
> ...


Third


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I plan on meeting a girl and making a couple of friends in the future.


----------



## Bot (Jan 12, 2008)

not a plan as such just an inevitability, because thats the way i like it


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes. I prefer being alone now, most people (99% in fact) bore me. Even the ones that don't I won't bother with because they'll just hurt me. People just aren't worth the time sadly.


----------



## Katester225 (Jan 27, 2008)

heh, i see myself as a loner. I feel like its going to be impossible to actually find a nice guy and settle down. (sigh) People online tell me i have a nice personality and wonder why the hell i'm single. :/.

My cousin has never had a gf. I always thought maybe he was gay, but now i'm thinking perhaps he just has Social Anxiety. I brought it up with my mom but she didnt seem to believe my theory. can SA be genetic?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't plan on being a loner for the rest of my life. Though, lately I heard girls gossiping about there friends openly once in line in the cafeteria and once in the cafeteria. I hate it when people gossip. There like "that's so high school." I guess, I'm just past that stage.


----------



## KlonopinG (Jun 30, 2008)

Most people suck and I would say are full of toxic energy that corrupts your mind, body and soul. People make me feel worse and every friend I had sucks major 'culo'. I never had a real friend. I want to find a gf who has SA like me and is a lot like me but if that never happens I'm probably going to be a hermit. That or end up a paraniod hermit like I was before.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I've always been kind of a loner and I never expect to be any different...I do talk to my family alot, and a few friends once in awhile but as far as liking to be around people alot and stuff, or groups of people... I'd say I'll never be into that.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

KlonopinG said:


> Most people suck.


 :agree


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No, I don't plan on this. I doubt I'll ever have a huge circle of friends and acquaintances, but it's very important to me to have at least a couple close ones. I have a lot of problems that I don't seem to have the motivation to overcome, but this isn't one of them. I really don't want to live my life alone.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

yes.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't know. But I'll probably decide to stay a loner.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Mc Borg said:


> I plan on meeting a girl and making a couple of friends in the future.


So, 2 years later did you manage? im worried ill be alone forever, and thats hard to take in


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hope not to be alone, but I'd rather have no one than someone who doesn't understand me.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Sometimes.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I've accepted that there is a high chance that i will be a loner for the rest of my life, so yes.


----------



## GodlessVegan (Oct 21, 2011)

Absolutely, I have no hope of ever entering a long-term relationship and I have already come to terms with that fact...


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I sure hope not :\


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Ideally no, but if my life continues to follow the pattern of the past 20 years then it looks like a yes.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I hope not. I can't imagine someone who plans or wants to be alone for the rest of their life.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

I have been one all my life. I dont think I'll have a bright awesome future, no.
But I'm so used to being alone, it doesnt bother me as much anymore. I'm in good terms with loneliness now.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Not sure yet. I dont plan on anything.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No. I am currently doing everything I can to kick SA's butt. I don't enjoy being alone, or being unable to make new friends easily


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Most likely.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I went with "not sure yet", although I'll probably end up alone. The chances of my running into a woman who's a close enough match that I would want to marry her aren't very good.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

No way, I'm not going to give up on my dream of having friends and relationship(s).


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

**doesn't feel mature enough yet**

I would like to get into a relationship with a guy if there comes a time, but not right now. I'm not socially mature enough. Besides, I like being a loner for the most part the exception being friends so I don't know how I would deal with a boyfriend. But maybe it's just that I'm a bit paranoid about how others will view the socially immature me in a relationship. Besides, I'm not quite ready yet. :hide


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't want to be, but I know I will be


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yeah. People are just too complicated to me & I'm too complicated to them. :|


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't plan on it. DEAR GOD, I hope not though...that's probably my biggest fear.


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope. I plan on meeting an adorable boy, with a cute personality, who will love and care for me. 

I need someone to share all this love and compassion with.  *Hugs*


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

It worries me but I hope not.


----------

